# Star Trek Generations Enterprise 1:650 AMT ERTL???



## bragstone (Apr 14, 2007)

I have just won this kit on Ebay Star Trek Generations Enterprise 1:650 AMT ERTL Kit # 8793, then I started thinking "1/650 Enterprise D" how big is this kit, so I calculated that it is about 37.9" wow!! I then proceeded to research while waiting for it to arrive, however I could not find any thing at all on this kit. I have been looking for 3 days now, and nothing! Is there any one on this forum that knows if this kit is for real or not? It may be a while before it arrives and I really hate to be dissapointed, so any info will be greatly appreciated.

here is the Ebay page: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=130157284478&ssPageName=STRK:MEWN:IT&ih=003


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

I think they gave the wrong scale.

http://starshipmodeler.com/trek/trekscales.htm

Ertl's biggest D is 1/1400. Sorry.


----------



## bragstone (Apr 14, 2007)

Thanks SteveR for your reply, I saw that before and was shocked to find that 1:1400 scale Enterprise D was the only one listed however, the picture of the kits box states it's a 1:650 and the art work is different then The AMT TNG Enterprise #6619. If this is a movie version Enterprise D 1400 scale mistakenly marked as a 1:650 that would truly suck!


----------



## WarpCore Breach (Apr 27, 2005)

AMT also listed the Reliant as 1/650 and the Klingon BOP as 1/650.

That means that both of these ships, along with the "Generations" Enterprise-D to be _all the same size_ to each other, to go along with the 18" TOS Enterprise which is also approximately 1/650. According to AMT.

It just means that AMT made a really DUMB decision to list scales since all four ships are NOT to scale to each other.

Your Enterprise-D is 1/1400 and is approx. 18" long when completed. Just so that you aren't disappointed when you see the actual size of the model when you get it. There was never a mass-market 1/650 Enterprise-D by AMT and it would be HUGE. Check out the thread for REL's 1/650 Enterprise-D to be made from fiberglass! Now, THAT is impressive! :woohoo:


----------



## newbie dooby (Nov 1, 2006)

Ya.....they are right. I have two "1/650" Enterprise D's in the same box you have right next to the "regular" AMT/ERTL Enterprise D's.......the company listed 1/650 as the scale for some reason.....it's 1/1400. Sorry man...

But good news is is that REL is building a 1/650 kit from scratch......!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

That's still a pretty good price for that kit...


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

bragstone said:


> the picture of the kits box states it's a 1:650 and the art work is different then The AMT TNG Enterprise #6619. If this is a movie version Enterprise D 1400 scale mistakenly marked as a 1:650 that would truly suck!


Yep, it's just the stupid "suits" at ERTL making calls they never know about. Probably just looked up "Enterprise" in their old catalog & found the TOS entry & gave the box people that info. As for the new art, this one obviously came out after Generations- again it's just ERTL trying to capitalize on the movie at the time.


----------



## bragstone (Apr 14, 2007)

Thanks everyone for your replys
I got the kit yesterday while I was out, and yes it is 1/1400 scale identical to my #6619 kit, well almost identical the clear parts are cast a little different, on the #8793 first off they are cleaner, in different locations on the sprue, and the main deflector dish housing is minus guide pins (maybe for lighting).
All is not lost I learned a powerful lesson Don't buy any model kit that your not sure of unless you ask about first on this forum. 
and now that I have 2 Enterprise D kits I may convert one of them to a Nebula Class somehow, never really kit bashed anything before but I'm willing to give it a try. :thumbsup:


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

That's the spirit! You know there's some neat conversion kits to help you on your way!


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

I need to get my digital camera working. Have a nifty Nebula conversion meself that came out pretty nice.

Note to those attempting this: Keep the rest of the ERTL kit handy. Larger resin pieces tend to be rather brittle, and you might find yourself having to use more than the saucer and the nacelles for this puppy.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

I had a meeting at Ertl in (92-93) with Thomas Walsh due to a series of letters I had written to AMT/Ertl. A lot of the letters and subsequent discussion covered producing kits in the same scale to each other as this would be more appealing to the customer to be able to compare the 'real' size of each subject to each other...........
Their solution, new box art with a common scale - regardless of the 'true' scale of each subject.

They also listed in their 'blueprinter' flyer when they anounced the Reliant, that it was going to be in 1/1400 scale.

On the good side, it did seem to result the 'C' and 'E' in 1/1400 scale.


----------



## bragstone (Apr 14, 2007)

ClubTepes said:


> I had a meeting at Ertl in (92-93) with Thomas Walsh due to a series of letters I had written to AMT/Ertl. A lot of the letters and subsequent discussion covered producing kits in the same scale to each other as this would be more appealing to the customer to be able to compare the 'real' size of each subject to each other...........
> Their solution, new box art with a common scale - regardless of the 'true' scale of each subject.
> 
> They also listed in their 'blueprinter' flyer when they anounced the Reliant, that it was going to be in 1/1400 scale.
> ...


Well it did work on me, 14 years later  But seriously I have kick myself in the butt for being so naive as to believe that AMT/ERLT would ever make a 38 inch model kit!


----------

